# New thing to complain about! I want a designer cover with integrated light



## calikindle (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm in love with my K3.  However I finally found something to be extremely unhappy about (oh joy - I love to complain) - I want an Oberon or other designer leather cover, but with the integrated light of my Amazon cover.  The Amazon cover is very functional, but oh so boring.

Are you listening, Oberon?


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

Why not just personalize the lighted cover that you have? Put some padding and fabric over it, embroider something onto it.  Get creative.  I'm noticing that a lot of us are relying on third parties to provide custom covers (well designed for kindle anyway).  I'm fairly sure with a little ingenuity and time we can come up with something equally as beautiful!  

Should we try?


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree, I would like to see more integrated lights.  Medge has a light that slides into the cover, but it makes the cover quite a bit larger; I don't really like that.

I would jump all over it if there was a nice cover with a built in light.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I wish Oberon would integrate a light into the cover, too. I find my Amazon cover w/light to be boring, as well. My Oberons have been beautiful, and have really enhanced my reading experience.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

heragn said:


> Why not just personalize the lighted cover that you have? Put some padding and fabric over it, embroider something onto it. Get creative. I'm noticing that a lot of us are relying on third parties to provide custom covers (well designed for kindle anyway). I'm fairly sure with a little ingenuity and time we can come up with something equally as beautiful!
> 
> Should we try?


People with skills don't see their skills as a big deal. I'm not crafty and so your words might as well be: _Build your own rocket ship to fly to the moon!_


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree!  I am envious of my husband's light on his amazon cover but there is no way I am using something that plain!


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

Hmmm...that may be a new product idea for a crafty person...Kindle 3 Cover Skins!

...Off to email a friend who's a designer...

Shari


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> People with skills don't see their skills as a big deal. I'm not crafty and so your words might as well be: _Build your own rocket ship to fly to the moon!_


This. I'm sure if I tried to "design my own" it would make my Kindle look like the hunchback of Notre Dame. I AM working with a girl to make cloth flip-top covers. Still WIP, but the couple of prototypes she's sent me so far have been gorgeous


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Funny but people already complain about the weight of Oberons.  Imagine if they added a light to make it even heavier! lol I have to admit though, I'd be totally down with that if it wasn't too heavy....and if they added a hinge system too, I'd be over the moon!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

heragn said:


> Why not just personalize the lighted cover that you have? Put some padding and fabric over it, embroider something onto it. Get creative. I'm noticing that a lot of us are relying on third parties to provide custom covers (well designed for kindle anyway). I'm fairly sure with a little ingenuity and time we can come up with something equally as beautiful!
> 
> Should we try?


Because I would actually want it to look good


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to see more third party covers with built in lights too - I keep seeing all these beautiful covers but I think "I'm not giving up my awesomely convenient built in light!"


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Funny, I said the exact same thing to my husband this morning.  I'd love a more "luxurious" cover, but I'm not giving up my light.  It's much less gimmicky than I thought it was (and even thinking it was gimmicky, I ordered it anyhow - wonder what that says about me )


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

history_lover said:


> I'd like to see more third party covers with built in lights too - I keep seeing all these beautiful covers but I think "I'm not giving up my awesomely convenient built in light!"


I know! I even used the light when reading on the treadmill the other day. I didn't want to turn on the overhead light or open the blinds but needed a little extra light on the screen. It worked perfectly, and I couldn't have done that w/ my Oberon and Mighty Bright combo! Very convenient -- and I don't have to buy batteries! I wish more vendors could do this but honestly they would have to use the hinge system for it to work.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Everything that comes out of Oberon is made by us. In house.

We simply can't add that feature. 
We don't  make lights.
We are small and do products by hand. We simply don't have the resources or man power. 

The other companies you mention do  mass production overseas. They order thousands at a time. All of our orders are first come first serve and everything from designs to buttons are done in house. We are leather craftsman. A small family company in the US. 

We are unique. No one does what we do. Also it opens up more issues. If you have an issue with us we can handle it right away. Problem with a light we have to deal with another manufacturer. It's just not an option for us at this time.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

You can also bet that hinge system for the light is patented technology.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> You can also bet that hinge system for the light is patented technology.


True but I'd still probably get one even if it had it's own replaceable battery - not quite as cool but still convenient enough to justify getting a beautiful third party cover. I can respect your products and how they are made but without a built in light, I'm just not buying any other cover.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

I think i'm the only one who really likes the simple Amazon cover design


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

cc84 said:


> I think i'm the only one who really likes the simple Amazon cover design


No. I like it too.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

yayyyy


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Everything that comes out of Oberon is made by us. In house.
> 
> We simply can't add that feature.
> We don't make lights.
> ...


I would rather have one of your covers/sleeves and have to buy a light than use something plain without any character at all.


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you,. I understand lights are great and I use them too but I don't carry one around in the daytime. On the Amazon case however it's not obtrusive.

But as I said our designs are unique and not mass produced. Many  of you do have more then one cover.

We appreciate your understanding in why for us it's not possible. My guess is Amazon  will be the only one with hinge lights. The system is genius. They did it well.

And what we do.. 
We do well


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm sticking with my Amazon lighted cover- at least for now.  It's very convenient and I like simplicity in design.  The Oberon's are beautiful for certain.  I have been examining my cover to see how I can personalize it.  I'm not in a hurry but I will likely make a sleeve to fit over the K3 with the cover on it.  I really enjoyed my MEdge latitude cover because I loved zipping the whole thing closed.

Once I get past some other projects, I plan to work on this.  I love crafting and creating unique items.  I also love reading about the joy that everyone gets from their K3 and covers.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I just want more weight appropriate lights for the Kindle that take into consideration the limitations of what we now have to work with.  I can understand the complexity of trying to make built in's...be it a patent or logistics or whatever...but as I night reader, I need something NOW that works.  

Currently, I have the Mighty Brite clip on, which was amazing for my K2 which, as we all know, had a more bountiful frame...but on the K3, I am terrified that it's going to chomp the screen to bits.  Theres not "meat" for it to hang out on.  

Point blank...built in, clip on something needs to be created to accommodate the design of the new product.


----------



## kansaskyle (Sep 14, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Everything that comes out of Oberon is made by us. In house.
> 
> We simply can't add that feature.
> We don't make lights.
> ...


I ordered the Mighty Bright TravelFlex. Yes, it is an external light; however, I'm proud to support an American company like Oberon, plus I have a great looking cover on the way!


----------



## OberonDesign.com (Nov 30, 2009)

kansaskyle said:


> I ordered the Mighty Bright TravelFlex. Yes, it is an external light; however, I'm proud to support an American company like Oberon, plus I have a great looking cover on the way!
> [/quote
> 
> Thank you so much! We appreciate all of our customers support!


----------



## TJoseph (Sep 1, 2010)

OberonDesign.com said:


> Thank you,. I understand lights are great and I use them too but I don't carry one around in the daytime. On the Amazon case however it's not obtrusive.
> 
> But as I said our designs are unique and not mass produced. Many of you do have more then one cover.
> 
> ...


There is a possibility that Amazon would sell you the light and hinge system to incorporate in your designs. You could explain that consumers might buy a Kindle over a Nook if their favorite designer cover with a light was only available for the Kindle. I think people would be willing to pay extra for the light feature. You know your business better than I do, but the trade off of selling a lot more covers and having to deal with broken lights might be worth it. You can see that there is a demand for it.


----------



## meeko350 (Aug 25, 2010)

It would be much easier & profitable if Amazon would just add a few lighted covers with some character.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 9, 2010)

meeko350 said:


> It would be much easier & profitable if Amazon would just add a few lighted covers with some character.


I like that. Why not partner with someone that can do the beautiful cover work for Amazon? I have had only plain covers and like them but for those that want the more enhanced covers, it make sense to me.


----------

